# Floor sink replacement



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Started out as a stoppage, ran the cable and felt it going in the dirt, time to bust out the floor sink. Removed the sink and trap and replaced both. I cut the new tile with the grinder so don’t talk too much crap.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

You did the tile? If so a question for you.

Day 1 concrete
Day 2 tile
Day 3 grout???


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Debo22 said:


> Started out as a stoppage, ran the cable and felt it going in the dirt, time to bust out the floor sink. Removed the sink and trap and replaced both. I cut the new tile with the grinder so don’t talk too much crap.





That's a really nice job you did there!


Also, you call that a floor sink? We just call them floor drains.













.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Tango said:


> You did the tile? If so a question for you.
> 
> Day 1 concrete
> Day 2 tile
> Day 3 grout???


Yes, I cut the 45’s in the tile pieces with a diamond blade on the grinder. I set them in some fast set concrete. Floated in pre-mix grout from a tub.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

skoronesa said:


> That's a really nice job you did there!
> 
> 
> Also, you call that a floor sink? We just call them floor drains.
> ...


Thank you

I call the 3” round drains in the middle the of floor “floor drains” and the ones in the picture “floor sinks”


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

nice clean job, I wonder how much clobber was poured down that drain to dissolve the no hub trap...


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Debo22 said:


> Yes, I cut the 45’s in the tile pieces with a diamond blade on the grinder. I set them in some fast set concrete. Floated in pre-mix grout from a tub.


I'm not 100% sure, so then if you set the tiles in fast set concrete then all the tile and grout done in one day?


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tango said:


> I'm not 100% sure, so then if you set the tiles in fast set concrete then all the tile and grout done in one day?



yes....an hour for the tile and cement to set , then just grout..
when I do shower body replacements I use quick setting thinset for setting the tile then in less than an hour I can grout, complete job done in 1 day...


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

The tile job looks good, looks better that what a lot of tile guys would do around here.


----------



## Toli (Nov 7, 2015)

chonkie said:


> The tile job looks good, looks better that what a lot of tile guys would do around here.












You mean like this?


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> nice clean job, I wonder how much clobber was poured down that drain to dissolve the no hub trap...


It’s the drain for the soda machine. If soda can dissolve cast iron think of what it does to your gut


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Debo22 said:


> It’s the drain for the soda machine. If soda can dissolve cast iron think of what it does to your gut


I dont have to imagine, the navy used coca cola to take rust off the decks, and a you tube video showed it dissolve a steak over time....thats why I drink mostly water now..


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Toli said:


> You mean like this?





Your sarcastic remark shows you clearly KNOW NOTHING about _Modern Art!_

:vs_laugh:








.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Toli said:


> You mean like this?





That's just where Shredder busted out with his tunneling transport module when the turtles were after him!






.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Debo22 said:


> It’s the drain for the soda machine. If soda can dissolve cast iron think of what it does to your gut


Water and carbon dioxide in soda make carbonic acid. I used to fill up my trail truck tires with C02 after trail runs and when I replaced the tires a bunch of rubber dust had accumulated. I think it was due to this carbonic acid.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Tango said:


> Water and carbon dioxide in soda make carbonic acid. I used to fill up my trail truck tires with C02 after trail runs and when I replaced the tires a bunch of rubber dust had accumulated. I think it was due to this carbonic acid.





That's why you should use nitrogen or argon.




We had a nursing home where a juice dispenser rotted out the cast below the hallway and 25' of it filled with 1/2" stone from the foundation. Had to cut up like 30' of hallway and use a septic sucker in conjunction with a jetter.







.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

skoronesa said:


> That's why you should use nitrogen or argon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have to say you don't know what you are talking about on this one. You don't offroad with those gasses trying to fill up huge mud tires to go back home. Co2 or onboard air and since a trail compressor ran for about 2500$ or more, co2 was the alternative.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tango said:


> I have to say you don't know what you are talking about on this one. You don't offroad with those gasses trying to fill up huge mud tires to go back home. Co2 or onboard air and since a trail compressor ran for about 2500$ or more, co2 was the alternative.



I gota ask why not nitrogen or argon? both are inert gases non flammable and not crazy expensive and come in large pressurized tanks...


https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...argon.97508/&usg=AOvVaw0ZBscxWYkC1J-wPqcYawxY


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> I gota ask why not nitrogen or argon? both are inert gases non flammable and not crazy expensive and come in large pressurized tanks...
> 
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...argon.97508/&usg=AOvVaw0ZBscxWYkC1J-wPqcYawxY


I can't explain the ins and outs because I'm not a scientist but for offroading back then those were the 2 options air or C02, one was probably the cost of filling the tank, the expansion rate or volume of gas for the amount of tires you could fill and you could fill a tire in less than 60 seconds. Probably safer to carry a Co2 bottle in the truck than the other 2 you mentioned.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Argon and nitrogen are safe. Heck, normal air is mostly nitrogen.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Tango said:


> I have to say you don't know what you are talking about on this one. You don't offroad with those gasses trying to fill up huge mud tires to go back home. Co2 or onboard air and since a trail compressor ran for about 2500$ or more, co2 was the alternative.






*I was making a glib remark, deadpan sarcasm. *



Of course you're not going to carry those kinds of bottles on a trail rig. I have said before that if my A/C goes in the camo van I am making it into an air compressor. This I feel is the best route for a trail rig.







ShtRnsdownhill said:


> I gota ask why not nitrogen or argon? both are inert gases non flammable and not crazy expensive and come in large pressurized tanks...







Tango said:


> I can't explain the ins and outs because I'm not a scientist but for offroading back then those were the 2 options air or C02, one was probably the cost of filling the tank, the expansion rate or volume of gas for the amount of tires you could fill and you could fill a tire in less than 60 seconds. Probably safer to carry a Co2 bottle in the truck than the other 2 you mentioned.






chonkie said:


> Argon and nitrogen are safe. Heck, normal air is mostly nitrogen.






He's trying to explain that argon and nitro tanks are large, heavy, hold much less "air" and above all are stored at several thousand psi.




CO2 is a liquid and is stored at like 180psi if I remember correctly. You'll get like 10 times the volume of gas at the 40-80psi you'll put in the tires after mudding. It will be less expensive, lighter, and give you more fills. CO2 is safer in an open vehicle because of the lower pressure. I would wager it's more likely to asphyxiate you in a closed vehicle though because of it's rapid expansion. Also it could give you real bad freeze burns.



If you can score an old CO2 fire extinguisher it's free!! I have one on my back porch 











.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

skoronesa said:


> *I was making a glib remark, deadpan sarcasm. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My apologies, this paragraph shows you are well versed. :smile:

Without emoticons it was impossible for me to realize it was a joke.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Tango said:


> My apologies, this paragraph shows you are well versed. :smile:
> 
> Without emoticons it was impossible for me to realize it was a joke.





We had this heating guy for a couple years, he was shocked we used nitrogen to test a/c systems. Told the big boss we should use co2 like he had for years at his old company. Explained that it was cheaper, safer, had much more volume, didn't stick. He used co2 while he was with us, I think maybe one other guy used it for a while. in the end all our guys still use nitro because it's what we stock so they grab it. Gosh forbid they have some ambition.










.


----------



## thumper (Aug 19, 2011)

Nice job! 

I have replaced a bunch of floor sinks with rotted p-traps. Normally I just patch with water plug(hydrolic quick setting cement). Water plug is easy to work with, once you learn how fast it sets.

If the customer wants to retile I make them get their own flooring tech.


----------

